# *Toy Poodle+Bunny+Miniature Poodle*



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Welcome to the poodle forum!
I rescued a toy poodle once who was being asked to leave a family because he was chasing the family bunny. The bunny came first, the owner explained, and he has priority over this lovely poodle. (who had been with the family only a short time)
That poodle turned out to be a great little guy and he was placed with a very dedicated family!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

What a great looking trio. I had two house rabbits and a lab. The lab's job was to keep the rabbits from eating the houseplants. He worked for kibble.


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

That's AMAZING! How did you train your lab to do that without him being threatening to the bunnies?
Sound like you got them all under control


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

That's toooooo bad. Poodles are very trainable. I'm sure with the right amount of patience and love. They could have overcome that!





PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> Welcome to the poodle forum!
> I rescued a toy poodle once who was being asked to leave a family because he was chasing the family bunny. The bunny came first, the owner explained, and he has priority over this lovely poodle. (who had been with the family only a short time)
> That poodle turned out to be a great little guy and he was placed with a very dedicated family!
> Enjoy the forum!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Sheba was a drop-out from the seeing eye-dog program in Portland. She came to us at six months because she was "too lazy." But she still had received amazing basic training. I could have taught that dog make coffee if it wasn't for the fact that I was too lazy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Love your pictures. I used to have rabbits as a child and teen. I had a flemish giant (bigger than your mini poodle) and some dutch bunnies plus I bred rex rabbits and showed them at the county fair.  I used to sell them to my local pet shop. My mother was supportive of my animals. I still love rex rabbits (their fur is so luxurious - chinchilla-like), but poodles (at least mine) and bunnies don't mix well. I am glad yours do!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

PS. Love your FB page.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Love love love your photos!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful photos - great to see the gang get along! 

Cash chases my sister's bunny....but I think the bunny enjoys being chased.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What an amazing photo! Love it! Your animals are gorgeous.


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

FLEMISH GIANT! Sorry, had to use Cap to fit the breed.
That's amazing.
I just looked them up and so wanna get one now! My concern is if they don't behave, I'm gonna have big troubles! 
Because my little bunny's bite hurt more than my dogs and its droppings smell very bad enough already. : (



outwest said:


> Love your pictures. I used to have rabbits as a child and teen. I had a flemish giant (bigger than your mini poodle) and some dutch bunnies plus I bred rex rabbits and showed them at the county fair.  I used to sell them to my local pet shop. My mother was supportive of my animals. I still love rex rabbits (their fur is so luxurious - chinchilla-like), but poodles (at least mine) and bunnies don't mix well. I am glad yours do!


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

THANKS Opera Poodle!
Come back to Facebook page often, I post stuff there more frequently.
And I can put VIDEOS there as well.




The Opera Poodle said:


> PS. Love your FB page.


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks. If you love Abu's photos, come to his home and say hi at
http://www.facebook.com/StoryOfAbu




Lou said:


> Love love love your photos!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Caniche said:


> Beautiful photos - great to see the gang get along!
> 
> Cash chases my sister's bunny....but I think the bunny enjoys being chased.
> 
> ...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love your FB page! What an awesome way to show your poodle


----------



## storyofabu (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha.....I'm saying Thanks on behalf of Abu, he's still a long way to expressing gratitude himself.

Come LIKe Abu's page for future photo updates : )



My babies said:


> I love your FB page! What an awesome way to show your poodle


----------

